# More Lana (CJ Perry)



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh my......


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeeeeeesus christ. 

All day, every day until my dick fell off.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I wonder if Cameron has shared these with the locker room yet?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice to she's flexible. That will bee good for her joints and stuff.

:yum::faint:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DAMN :banderas


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Next level human being.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn! :banderas


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

ninealevyn said:


> I wonder if Cameron has shared these with the locker room yet?


Lana is top tier talent, dude. Show some respect and don't mention her in the same sentence as Cameron ever again.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN! Her and Paige are the only 2 divas I gives a fuck about.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

:lenny


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

great ass


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Legasee said:


> DAMN! Her and Paige are the only 2 divas I gives a fuck about.


and aj and bailey in nxt.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

**stands at vnimanie*


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

just wow


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh my.... my america has risen!!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Would have been sexier if she was actually Russian though.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Dat ass doe


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Flexible and a booty that's outta this world..._


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Bah gawd


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

:wall


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hot Damn!!!! She's yummy as fuck!! :talk


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

God damn...

she is amazing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

These Lana threads need to stop, they have WAY TO MUCH of my vnimaniie...


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread rocks.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

10/10


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> :wall


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, she's in my top three with Paige and AJ


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

On the tv show Banshee she was in a quick scene and gave a lil nipple action


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


Damn


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

So...she's not russian?


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

She was born in Florida. Family moved to Latvia at a young age and moved back to the States in 1990.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chicks with hairy arms, nasty.

Her face is meh, looks manly in some pictures. Good from the neck down, no ****, besides the hairy arms.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She's a hottie for sure


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

no


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lana has some sexy legs, but man her ass is great.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Undertaker's Wig said:


>





Steiner beat me up said:


> :homer


bama4

Clearly her ass is her best feature.


----------



## RadicalLiam (Oct 2, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

you can't spell anal without lana bama


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Steiner beat me up said:


> you can't spell anal without lana bama


:troll


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

She is beautiful - my favourite Diva on the roster!


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I offer a fist bump for this thread.

Excellent post. I love Lana.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lana = cold war super hotness. God her body and mannerisms are sexy.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Lawd :zayn3


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Jesus :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I know this was already posted in the WoW Discussion thread but I don't care. :yum:


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

|

just made this... rep me if you get it :troll


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Rusev Crush! Rusev Smash! 

It all makes sense now. 10/10 would marry


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

She's truly amazing.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Nude photos are on Reddit's WomenofWrestling page.


----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)

Sweet apple baby bottom. Those legs and that fit butt. *Passes out*


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Nude photos are on Reddit's WomenofWrestling page.


 I Googled WWE Lana nude and I'm still smiling.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

never realised she was that hot damn


----------

